# My cons are committing sins of the flesh



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

So I have a batch of con's in my 35 gallon and they are pairing off and laying eggs, but their all brother and sister... are the fry going to be deformed or what?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

confess to the buddy christ and he will absolve their sins


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol no. They are too basic thus, mixing chromosomes at that particular level will pose no threat. I forgot how many pairs of chromosomes you have to have in order to worry about birth defects but I believe it starts in teens lol. No worries though!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Lol no. They are too basic thus, mixing chromosomes at that particular level will pose no threat. I forgot how many pairs of chromosomes you have to have in order to worry about birth defects but I believe it starts in teens lol. No worries though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can pose a problem eventually, or if the parents were carrying any recessive traits that they weren't showing. Basically inbreeding re-inforces traits. Which is how we get some of the fancy designer guppies, platies, bettas, etc. It also makes fish weaker in the long run... But in general it shouldn't be too much of an issue with run of the mill cons.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> confess to the buddy christ and he will absolve their sins
> [snapback]1069010[/snapback]​


lol, are u sure those convicts are from C/A, cuz they sound like there from south :laugh:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> confess to the buddy christ and he will absolve their sins
> [snapback]1069010[/snapback]​


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> So I have a batch of con's in my 35 gallon and they are pairing off and laying eggs, but their all brother and sister... are the fry going to be deformed or what?
> [snapback]1068913[/snapback]​


no! but all fish usually have a few that aren't right........


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

The only problem with inbreeding is the recessive traits that can occur. This is why people who breed dogs don't inbreed anymore, before it was thought to keep the blood line pure. since the brood is only F1, then there is no real threat, not like there are any "severe" recessive traits for convicts. An interesting thing is that in royal families they would kind of inbreed by marrying off their children to there cousins, which lead to an outbreak of sickle-cell anemia. This is what happened to Anastasia's family. But this was a result of many generations of inbreeding. I'm not sure that one case of inbreeding between siblings will cause deformities in humans.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sometimes the first batch of inbreds turns out really nice, but from there everything goes to hell,haha


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

don't raise the fry and let them breed, who knows how inbred they are already.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

lol, well I have two batchs of inbred fry hatched now, and all the babies seem to be normal but they really only look like little sperms right now, two from one back I think were retarded though they had like deformed tails or whatever and they died, but that happens alot in batchs of new fry. have them seperated in anouther tank by themselves, they will probably just end up as food for my other fish so no worries on them inbreeding themselves.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> confess to the buddy christ and he will absolve their sins
> [snapback]1069010[/snapback]​











If you got any WOnky Gobs, post pics!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wonky Gob


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> lol, well I have two batchs of inbred fry hatched now, and all the babies seem to be normal but they really only look like little sperms right now, two from one back I think were retarded though they had like deformed tails or whatever and they died, but that happens alot in batchs of new fry. have them seperated in anouther tank by themselves, they will probably just end up as food for my other fish so no worries on them inbreeding themselves.
> [snapback]1073523[/snapback]​


there too young to tell give them some time to grow..........


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

anouther brother and sister pair of con's have paired off and are displaying spawning behavior, man these little bastards are horney. I went up to the tank and started yelling at them, I said, I said, HEY! you little bastards, stop sining you sinners! thats your blood, but they just stare at me like im crazy.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

as long as they dont inbreed for more than 3-4 generations, you should be fine.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

I think I've decided to breed them off as many generations as possible just to see what happens, I want to breed a retarded type of convict that is more docile and has down syndrome eyes! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Shadow_weaveR said:


> anouther brother and sister pair of con's have paired off and are displaying spawning behavior, man these little bastards are horney. I went up to the tank and started *yelling at them, I said, I said, HEY! you little bastards, stop sining you sinners! thats your blood, but they just stare at me like im crazy.*
> [snapback]1074156[/snapback]​










Thats Classic.



Shadow_weaveR said:


> I think I've decided to breed them off as many generations as possible just to see what happens, *I want to breed a retarded type of convict that is more docile and has down syndrome eye*s! I'll keep you updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Now that was awesome.
Gordeez got's first Dibs on those!


----------

